# Did you kill two bucks this past season?



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

With some of the most recent discussions about OBR and combo tags prompted from the annual survey, it got me to thinking, how many on this site killed two bucks this past season?

If you respond, please add the county, zone, type of land (public or private), and any other info you’d care to share ie month, weapon, etc

I’m just curious to see some stats on those fortunate enough to kill two bucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes 9pt with bow, a 8pt with gun private land sanilac county


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I know that some have taken 2 or more legal, fair chase, Michigan bucks for 40 straight years or more. 

L & O


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Last two seasons in Sanilac county as well. Only took 33 years to accomplish it so statistically insignificant.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

private, Eaton, bow & gun


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

I've filled both my buck tags for the last four years in a row, and many times during the past. Most of them have been from Huron County public land.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Two bucks during gun season. Nov 16 and 26.

Montcalm County Zone 3 private.

For historical perspective, I’ve taken two bucks 7 out of the last 10 years on this property. Mostly archery kills.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I killed 1 buck If I only had 1 tag, I would have shot 0 bucks


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I still have both tags.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I killed a 7pt during archery season and a 9pt during muzzleloader season. Kalamazoo county,zone 3, private land. Although I probably can do it most years this is only the second time in 30 years where I've done it. But I'm selective.
View attachment 632679


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Two eights, both Crawford co. Biggest public and other small private.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

I did. 

I shot an 8pt with my bow in Jackson County on 11/4. 

I shot a 9 pt with my rifle in Arenac county on 11/15.


Both private



Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> I killed 1 buck If I only had 1 tag, I would have shot 0 bucks


Same in all aspects of this above quote. It would have ended my hunting first week of Nov. 
If I could only hunt a few weekends like alot of people my opinion would differ.
Alcona county State & Federal.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> I killed 1 buck If I only had 1 tag, I would have shot 0 bucks


Then why kill the one you did?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Dish7 said:


> Then why kill the one you did?


He had another buck tag


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I harvested 3 does, two of my nephews and one of their wifes all shot 8 pts.We took 10 deer total on my property and I passed some nice bucks and cant wait till OCTOBER!Sanilac county


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Why is it that only having one tag is such a big deal? That's the way it was when I started deer hunting. You had to make a choice.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> Then why kill the one you did?


It was worthy for a N.e lower Michigan public land buck imo. But not if it was my only tag. I've seen a couple bigger this past season in my many drive arounds with the wife. One tag would change my hunting strategies. I wouldn't be so lazy with hunting the easier spots that hold decent ones.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

snortwheeze said:


> He had another buck tag


LOL, I know that. I get that the argument is "I'll shoot this one and then hunt for a wall hanger." But most guys that do that are not overly concerned, IMO, with hunting older bucks. it's more of a "hope that it happens" thing. Now, all the guys promoting OBR claim to want older bucks but can't pass one without a plan B? This is a mindset thing, not regulation.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I still have both tags. I did not have an opportunity of the age class I was looking for. Out of state I killed a 5-1/2 year old plus.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If you only have one tag a lot of guys are going to wait for a big one.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Nope. One 8 pt on Nov 13th. Haven't killed 2 bucks in many years. Not for lack of opportunities. Once I whack a buck I hold out for something bigger. Now that I'm being selective on the first one, it's getting harder to do.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

No, actually none but only by choice.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Martin Looker said:


> If you only have one tag a lot of guys are going to wait for a big one.


I'm very, very skeptical of that. Again, if you want to wait for a big one, just do it. If the argument is that "the first buck is a freezer filler" then why would anyone let that meat walk and risk _not _filling the freezer?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> Then why kill the one you did?


Because it met my harvest goals that align with a 2 tag concept. With a 1 buck concept my harvest goals will be different. I stick to a OBR with a goal of 4.5 or better on my private land but I also hunt public much more and have an adjusted standard there. With OBR I won't hunt public


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

Dish7 said:


> I'm very, very skeptical of that. Again, if you want to wait for a big one, just do it. If the argument is that "the first buck is a freezer filler" then why would anyone let that meat walk and risk _not _filling the freezer?


I agree dish. That said working in a shop and hearing Bout it daily i bet 50% or close to it would not be shot. Almost every guy I talk to would be more selective with one tag. I would be for sure. Guys like hunting. And while it may not save every buck it would save that 2yo in early October because they wouldn't want to be done


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

2 button bucks, I still have both my antlered buck tags.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

:lol:


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> I'm very, very skeptical of that. Again, if you want to wait for a big one, just do it. If the argument is that "the first buck is a freezer filler" then why would anyone let that meat walk and risk _not _filling the freezer?


I think most use that as an excuse just to shoot something, you know Michigan mentality. It’s how I was raised. There are definitely some that are freezer fillers, again I was one. 
I quit shooting 2 bucks a year 15 years ago which was an every year thing. Now, a neighbor or two took my place of shooting 2 a year. Pretty easy IMO.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't kill does so I'm without venison from this year . Still have a little bit from last season.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> Because it met my harvest goals that align with a 2 tag concept. With a 1 buck concept my harvest goals will be different. I stick to a OBR with a goal of 4.5 or better on my private land but I also hunt public much more and have an adjusted standard there. With OBR I won't hunt public


So if you have access to both private and public, why are your goals different? Not at all trying to be argumentative here. I truly don't understand. I only hunt my small private 40. There is some small chunks of public very close by that I have considered taking a look at many times to help take pressure off my own piece but haven't. If I did, there's no way that just go out and shoot a buck below _my own personal _standard... just because it's not my land. Again, not saying you are wrong, just curious.


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

Killed an 8pt on 11/15 Iron county public, and a 10pt Saginaw County private.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Goinpostal83 said:


> *That said working in a shop and hearing Bout it daily i bet 50% or close to it would not be shot. Almost every guy I talk to would be more selective with one tag*.


Still skeptical, lol. Everyone passes them up (or would) while standing around a shop talking about it.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> So if you have access to both private and public, why are your goals different? Not at all trying to be argumentative here. I truly don't understand. I only hunt my small private 40. There is some small chunks of public very close by that I have considered taking a look at many times to help take pressure off my own piece but haven't. If I did, there's no way that just go out and shoot a buck below _my own personal _standard... just because it's not my land. Again, not saying you are wrong, just curious.


I'll put it in the "list of firsts" category, for me. Which is why I've done it in the past and might do it next year, if it suits me. Different supply, different landscape, different herds, different hunts, different personal standards.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> So if you have access to both private and public, why are your goals different? Not at all trying to be argumentative here. I truly don't understand. I only hunt my small private 40. There is some small chunks of public very close by that I have considered taking a look at many times to help take pressure off my own piece but haven't. If I did, there's no way that just go out and shoot a buck below _my own personal _standard... just because it's not my land. Again, not saying you are wrong, just curious.


My personal standard is the same where ever I hunt. My personal standard is to hunt the top of what I believe exists in the area, not an age standard that applies across the entire state. My private land can only support a few hunts a month so I have to branch out as I enjoy hunting and killing deer.

My private land routinely has deer that we know are 4-6 years old frequenting it. Public land I hunt, you are lucky to see a 2 year old year, so that is what I target. Many will say just kill a doe. Not always easy to do on Public land in SW Michigan.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Whitetail Freak said:


> I think most use that as an excuse just to shoot something, you know Michigan mentality. It’s how I was raised. There are definitely some that are freezer fillers, again I was one.
> I quit shooting 2 bucks a year 15 years ago which was an every year thing. Now, a neighbor or two took my place of shooting 2 a year. Pretty easy IMO.


I used to do it too. I honestly don't care if people do it now. I'm just trying to understand how guys want to pass younger bucks but don't based on it being legal.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> Many will say just kill a doe. Not always easy to do on Public land in SW Michigan.


Or SE Michigan. Maybe it's just us....


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Odd that a simple question of historical fact invokes:
The need for justification of legal actions
Coulda woulda shoulda 
Speculation of differing scenarios and outcomes


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Dish7 said:


> I used to do it too. I honestly don't care if people do it now. I'm just trying to understand how guys want to pass younger bucks but don't based on it being legal.


It's one of life's mysteries.

Why do some guys chronically complain about low deer densities and then shoot a doe?


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> I used to do it too. I honestly don't care if people do it now. I'm just trying to understand how guys want to pass younger bucks but don't based on it being legal.


It’s obvious, hunters like shooting things. That’s why we have rules, without any rules it would make some crappy hunting. Kinda like no shooting deer with a spot light, no summer seasons, only 2 buck tags, etc.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> I'll put it in the "list of firsts" category, for me. Which is why I've done it in the past and might do it next year, if it suits me. Different supply, different landscape, different herds, different hunts, different personal standards.


I get this. It's just not my thing, I guess. It would be no different to me then back in the day when I first started passing young bucks. When the inevitable "backslide" would happen and I would not be happy with myself for not sticking to my goals. If that makes sense?



bowhunter426 said:


> My personal standard is the same where ever I hunt. My personal standard is to hunt the top of what I believe exists in the area, not an age standard that applies across the entire state. My private land can only support a few hunts a month so I have to branch out as I enjoy hunting and killing deer.
> 
> My private land routinely has deer that we know are 4-6 years old frequenting it. Public land I hunt, you are lucky to see a 2 year old year, so that is what I target. Many will say just kill a doe. Not always easy to do on Public land in SW Michigan.


You seem to have a similar situation me. I just can't see myself going a few miles down the road and changing how I hunt. I also know that almost nothing applies across the entire state. Thanks for your honest answers.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

bowhunter426 said:


> My personal standard is the same where ever I hunt. My personal standard is to hunt the top of what I believe exists in the area, not an age standard that applies across the entire state. My private land can only support a few hunts a month so I have to branch out as I enjoy hunting and killing deer.
> 
> My private land routinely has deer that we know are 4-6 years old frequenting it. Public land I hunt, you are lucky to see a 2 year old year, so that is what I target. Many will say just kill a doe. Not always easy to do on Public land in SW Michigan.


Your mindset along with others obviously, is exactly why there are only 2 yr olds on public land. Doesn’t change have to start somewhere???


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Whitetail Freak said:


> It’s obvious, hunters like shooting things. That’s why we have rules, without any rules it would make some crappy hunting. Kinda like no shooting deer with a spot light, no summer seasons, only 2 buck tags, etc.


I like shooting things too, lol. Just not things below my own personal bar.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Odd that a simple question of historical fact invokes:
> The need for justification of legal actions
> Coulda woulda shoulda
> Speculation of differing scenarios and outcomes


Yeah, I was just really interested in him many folks killed two bucks, zone, and public or private. Wasn’t trying to start a debate


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> Odd that a simple question of historical fact invokes:
> The need for justification of legal actions
> Coulda woulda shoulda
> Speculation of differing scenarios and outcomes


It’ll always come back to why people don’t want better hunting. It’s because they haven’t experienced it yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Dish7 said:


> LOL, I know that. I get that the argument is "I'll shoot this one and then hunt for a wall hanger." But most guys that do that are not overly concerned, IMO, with hunting older bucks. it's more of a "hope that it happens" thing. Now, all the guys promoting OBR claim to want older bucks but can't pass one without a plan B? This is a mindset thing, not regulation.


The regulation affects the mindset though...

An old story Charlie Elliott wrote , (as only he could in his way) , was about bear hunting out West.
Multiple times "insurance " was mentioned when bear size and sightings were discussed. Due to hunters having multiple tags.
Which meant (in my opinion) , going home with a smaller rug than a bigger rug was acceptable.
Yet once a smaller bear was under a hunters belt , they then had a tag still reserved to continue hunting ,but holding out for a "big" bear.

You ask why not simply hold out for a bigger specimen if that's what a hunter wants.
The question put differently is why take a smaller specimen than desired?
The example in Elliott's story is one reason. Insurance. A kill was/could be made.
Bird in the hand kind of deal. No assurance a bigger target was going to happen.

That requires a flexible standard. Which makes less sense to someone with an inflexible standard. But it needs to be recognized to answer the question.

I get interested watching a deer in the off season still.
Someone else could say it's just a danged deer.
Till season and thier predatory side kicks in and they're ready to pounce. While I'm still interested in watching. (Not always though , even I'll pounce now and then.)
Calming that pounce by passing before a deer is out of range depends on where a hunter is in the moment. Mentally.

We are combining regulations (is it legal?) with any personal standards. Each positive confirmation of a question is another green light.
Some folks only need one green light. Others need a few.
Is it the right day for me to make a kill?
Is the deer big enough? 
Is it the right deer for what exists here and the herds make up?
Am I alright filling a tag on it, due to what I have for a tag or tags?
That single tag question has varied answers for sure. One hunter is like , heck yes . I fill my tag I'm delighted. While another hunter is like , man , I kill that deer I'm done hunting (whatever is getting tagged) and don't want to be, so I'll hold out for an upgrade to this one I'm going to pass. 
When we try to make it fit our choice of why someone does/would do something , we override thier perspective if thier why is not ours. 
If regulation allows it , it does not mean it's wrong. (Though we know too it can be wrong for a herds sake in ways beyond legality. Chisel plowing private land might be a near safe example. Or over gunning a large site among a low population.).
A hunter with a mental state of being flexible in kills does not mean they are wrong. Any more than someone who holds out far a certain standard beyond what is merely legal.
Some hunters combine both with two tags. Same hunter. Two different "buy/shoot" levels due to two tags allowances.
A "combo" then meaning more than two tags. But a combined double set of standards within regulations allowance. You don't have to like or practice such. But recognize it's real in certain cases.
Then too , that flexibility can increase as season winds down , sightings are reduced , getting up in the middle of the night starts getting old, it's time to Christmas shop ,or who knows what other delayed topics start coming up.. and enthusiasm starts to fade. Shall I end it now on a legal target? Go without this year? Keep waiting on a target has not been evident while I'm hunting yet?


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> 2 button bucks, I still have both my antlered buck tags.


 According to the DNR those deer identify as does because their antlers aren’t big enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Yeah, I was just really interested in him many folks killed two bucks, zone, and public or private. Wasn’t trying to start a debate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I don't know that this qualifies as a debate. Just conversation. My apologies.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

William H Bonney said:


> 2 button bucks, I still have both my antlered buck tags.


Big ones? Or just decent ones?


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> I like shooting things too, lol. Just not things below my own personal bar.


Deleted


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Yeah, I was just really interested in him many folks killed two bucks, zone, and public or private. Wasn’t trying to start a debate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sorry


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

It’s all good fellas. Just like the election we all have strong feelings about different things in the sport we all love so much. 
Converse away, I really don’t care. Let’s all remember, when it comes down to it, we’re all on the same team....team deer hunting!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Nope. Very rarely ever kill 2 bucks per year any more.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes. 9 pt with bow on October 29th & 12 pt with gun on November 22nd. Private land Eaton county. I won't shoot a buck unless it's going on the wall shoulder mounted. 2 buck seasons are pretty rare for me. 

I think that there are many more hunters shooting 2 bucks in a season than what some may think. I don't believe those bs numbers that say less than 10 % of hunters fill both, very watered down after using statewide tag holders and coming up with a reported percentage. If you could concetrate the numbers and take them out of the township I hunt in with a high deer population and a ton of young bucks wandering around given the length of season available you'd see a ton of filled tags. Without a doubt there is a higher percentage of bucks killed that you , me or the DNR will never know about compared to what is recorded or known.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Dish7 said:


> LOL, I know that. I get that the argument is "I'll shoot this one and then hunt for a wall hanger." But most guys that do that are not overly concerned, IMO, with hunting older bucks. it's more of a "hope that it happens" thing. Now, all the guys promoting OBR claim to want older bucks but can't pass one without a plan B? This is a mindset thing, not regulation.


Shoot one wait for a wall hanger is HUGE and there are a ton of hunters going into every single season with this mentality. 
They have this mindset because they have 2 buck tags , simple as that.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Dish7 said:


> I'm very, very skeptical of that. Again, if you want to wait for a big one, just do it. If the argument is that "the first buck is a freezer filler" then why would anyone let that meat walk and risk _not _filling the freezer?


Freezer buck is an *excuse* for shooting an inferior buck that they would otherwise pass if only having one buck tag. In my area specifically they can let it walk because there are a ton of does that move readily day in and day out to fill the freezer with and plenty of available days in the season to be afield.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Waif said:


> The regulation affects the mindset though...
> 
> An old story Charlie Elliott wrote , (as only he could in his way) , was about bear hunting out West.
> Multiple times "insurance " was mentioned when bear size and sightings were discussed. Due to hunters having multiple tags.
> ...


I'm not saying anybody's choice is wrong for any reason, sliding scale or not. My question is why hunters who want an older age class still shoot younger ones?



Waif said:


> Insurance. A kill was/could be made.
> Bird in the hand kind of deal. No assurance a bigger target was going to happen.


Of course there is no assurance, lol. It's hunting free range wild animals. Basically this has made my point in a round about way. That is, it's not really about hunting older bucks until you can get past "I have to get a buck."


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Oops.
No. Did not kill two bucks.
Did it once. Was not really satisfying any more than killing one in a season.
But then , I seldom encounter many bucks in a season.
The time I took two , the neighbor came to mind later. He had a lot into the local herds interests compared to what I did. Did I really need two? I didn't there. Doe were available , and yes I killed some of them too.
Where I am now , most hunters hold out for above frying size or go without. Since the A.P.R. has been in place its pretty much the same anyways.
Not how I started on this property when C.W.D. arrived, the holding out for older bucks ...But my taking two would affect those good neighbors odds. That's been a constant consideration.
I'm happy enough when it's my "turn" for a kill to take one.
No , we don't wait till an individual gets a shot. But it's usually only one adjacent property or mine making a kill on a buck. Just how the numbers run. Sometimes two may have been killed , but one seems the trend.
Even if I dumped any consideration for others , one buck would still suit me here. More due to the "here" , than any regulation.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

My contribution to this would be no, I did not kill two bucks last year. As a matter of fact I’ve never killed two bucks, or two deer period, in one season. 
To be honest I personally don’t feel the need to kill more than one because I leave the meat with my family in Michigan and even though they eat it all, they still eat plenty of cow so one deer usually does them ok. If I lived back in state and had the meat for me I’d probably try to kill two because I love venison in any form. Burgers, steaks, chops, snack sticks, jerky, summer sausage, etc.
I did kill a buck this year with my bow on public land on November 13th.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Shoot one wait for a wall hanger is HUGE and there are a ton of hunters going into every single season with this mentality.
> They have this mindset because they have 2 buck tags , simple as that.


Bingo, we have a winner. 90% of hunters fall into this category

Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Shoot one wait for a wall hanger is HUGE and there are a ton of hunters going into every single season with this mentality.
> They have this mindset because they have 2 buck tags , simple as that.


I disagree. They have that mindset because can't really fathom not filling a tag. Those same guys will shoot the same buck they passed a week earlier.

BTW, only one buck for me this past season. Had my eye on another.


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> I used to do it too. I honestly don't care if people do it now. I'm just trying to understand how guys want to pass younger bucks but don't based on it being legal.


Reminds me of the classic question....Why does a dog lick himself? Because he can

Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

This is the first year in many that I have only taken 1.


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

I shot 2 bucks this past year, both during archery. I've shot 2 bucks/yr for as long as I can remember. Standards have gone up over time, to the point that I'm at the stage of no longer shooting 2 yr olds.

Dish, I think you're in an elite group ( less than 1%) of hunters that holds out for a specific age group, no matter what, or no matter how many tags you have available. Hope to join your ranks sooner than later. It takes time and the right piece of ground to be able to get to that point.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sniper said:


> It’ll always come back to why people don’t want better hunting. It’s because they haven’t experienced it yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


The question, as asked, was what did you do. It didn't ask what you want or why did you do it?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Dish7 said:


> I'm not saying anybody's choice is wrong for any reason, sliding scale or not. My question is why hunters who want an older age class still shoot younger ones?
> 
> Of course there is no assurance, lol. It's hunting free range wild animals. Basically this has made my point in a round about way. That is, it's not really about hunting older bucks until you can get past "I have to get a buck."


Right.

I like big perch.
But I'm not too proud to fillet a mess of smaller ones if that's what's at hand when I've a hankering for perch.
After I eat I'll be more than happy to talk about big ones caught where and when.
I don't have convenient access to a perch laden site with freshwater shrimp and two pounders. My take would run larger in size there though.

Did you choose your wife based on her age alone? 


Young steak in a store is a matter of economy in raising beef.
Yet dark /tan flinty bone is my second choice vs pink. And I don't eat beef bone.
My choosing from the available selection in deer is fraught with decision.
My personal "would kill no questions asked" is seldom encountered.
How many years should I pass everything till maybe another encounter with such a deer?
There has to be a realistic standard. Without lowering my "no question take the shot" deer?

Much more often it's what I can take from the herd , based on looking forward.
I have the luxury of study locally. That starts out unbiased regarding sex or age.
Having time to consider what exists helps.
The year I passed all deer might have been more thoughtful than any standard of a bucks age or how many buck kills is enough. I'll "settle" for a doe when a doe suits the situation. With satisfaction and no being upset a buck was not killed instead when a season has passed.. I made meat based on next years affect by my actions. A hunt was successful.
But I'll be looking for a buck still next season. Based on what's goin on on my site.
I won't be holding out for a four year old.
If I didn't kill the buck that has been ravaging my few pines , I'd like an encounter with it.
Not because of the pines I'd rather not see thrashed. But the hint of size.
Realistically , until next fall I won't know what buck peaks my interest yet. If a legal one even exists.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

sniper said:


> Your mindset along with others obviously, is exactly why there are only 2 yr olds on public land. Doesn’t change have to start somewhere???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


So what stand of yours are you going to let me hunt out of next year? Want change, support that change. I will not shoot a 2 year old on public land and instead I will target a 4yo or better on yours .

If you think targeting 2 yo bucks is why SW Michigan public land has no older deer, you are out of touch with reality


----------



## Jbra (Nov 18, 2010)

I still have the 1 buck tag I bought this year but I did shoot 3 doe. Doubt I'll even buy a buck tag next year, once again, nothing survived around here. When you're surrounded by neighbors who base their seasons success on "tagging out", its tough for anything to get age on it.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I didn't shoot any bucks cuz I was waiting for the Big1. Passed a few younger bucks and killed a couple doe for the freezer. One doe zone 3
One zone 2.
OBR would have zero effect on me.
<----<<<


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> The question, as asked, was what did you do. It didn't ask what you want or why did you do it?


Ha. I wasn’t really answering you. My post was a general statement. 
You just happened to be the trigger guy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Dish7 said:


> Then why kill the one you did?


because he chose to, and didn't expect you to question his motives.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

12Point said:


> Bingo, we have a winner. 90% of hunters fall into this category
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yep. Mulligan tag


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

bowhunter426 said:


> So what stand of yours are you going to let me hunt out of next year? Want change, support that change. I will not shoot a 2 year old on public land and instead I will target a 4yo or better on yours .
> 
> If you think targeting 2 yo bucks is why SW Michigan public land has no older deer, you are out of touch with reality


I don’t shoot young bucks anywhere. My point is if you only shoot 4.5 year olds on your private spots why not target those same aged bucks on public?? Older age class bucks have to start somewhere. Why not with you. Not sure of the confusion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Would a poll with Zones and yes or no for two bucks better answer your question in the OP?
<----<<<


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I shot 2 bucks last year but the second buck was a broken leg mercy kill. That’s the first time I doubled up in probably 8 years. Like other have said here, if I’m not mounting it I’m not shooting it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Not this past season, but could have.
Most states are OBR or limit gun in Nov.
We do neither. Should adopt either/or imo. Would improve our deer hunting, and greatly reduce the buck shaming and brow beating.
There are some apr areas. (may work, but personally not a fan)


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Joe Archer said:


> Would a poll with Zones and yes or no for two bucks better answer your question in the OP?
> <----<<<


Nah. My question just just out of curiosity. Pretty informal. There have been several good points made here. Even though this forum is a relatively small sampling size of Michigan hunters I’m kind of surprised at him many folks shot two bucks.

I follow your lfts posts pretty closely and I thought you killed a buck this year. Guess I was thinking of the previous year


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

Dish7 said:


> Still skeptical, lol. Everyone passes them up (or would) while standing around a shop talking about it.


 I say this none of them come in with a second small one. And a few guys even show video passing those ones up. I am not saying I disagree with you but I think more deer with live then you might think. I still wish I had the willpower of U lol. Then again I have had years where I have passed 3 yos knowing what was around.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Dish7 said:


> I disagree. *They have that mindset because can't really fathom not filling a tag.*
> 
> This is so true and goes for both of the buck tags these guys are holding. It's amazing that the $20 licences hold such a mental objective in so many minds - treated like an investment they just can't lose out on.
> 
> ...


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

So, this season, IMO, us not a good example. Why? More hours afield and more hunters due to the virus. Last season I had the opportunity to take a lesser antlered buck out of my area (private) so I did. Would have been happy. But, you can’t manage property like that. Well one less big bodied buck with an inferior rack is fine with me, same with the wonky 1.5 year olds, got to start somewhere. I ended up taking my best rack later in the season, doesn’t always work that way. I’ve let more buck pass in the past 4-5 years than in the rest of my hunting time combined so I’m doing my part to be selective. Second buck tag means more days in the field for me and more $$$ to local businesses.


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

If we went to OBR I would actually end up shooting more bucks than now based on the current structure of licenses and APR’s in the areas I hunt.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

2 bucks with recurve zone 3.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I did not kill a deer in mi this season. First season in many I have not killed 2 bucks.
I was looking for a suitable piece of antler for a knife handle last week and I grabbed the box of antlers. Got me thinking and I counted them. 47 or 48 Total racks between the walls and the box. So apparently there have been a couple years I haven’t killed 2 bucks but they are in the minority.

kind of fun looking at some of the small yearlings from the early days. First buck was a spike and it would have made a great handle but I couldn’t bring myself to cut it up. Settled on a 2 year old from a couple years ago.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

sniper said:


> I don’t shoot young bucks anywhere. My point is if you only shoot 4.5 year olds on your private spots why not target those same aged bucks on public?? Older age class bucks have to start somewhere. Why not with you. Not sure of the confusion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I just offered to change by inviting myself to your land. Apparently you are not a taker on that offer. 

As to why I don't raise the bar on public land around me is simple. The older bucks don't exist. It would be called nature watching instead of hunting to expect a 4 year old buck to hang out on public land around here. 

Between nature walkers, pot smoking teenagers, other hunters and God only knows who else, there is no sacred public ground that no one steps foot in. The mature buck that doesn't tolerate 1 intrusion into its main bedding area on private doesn't suddenly become more tolerate when it crosses onto public.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Filled both

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> I like shooting things too, lol. Just not things below my own personal bar.





sniper said:


> I don’t shoot young bucks anywhere.


Milwaukee would never let this stuff go unchecked. Man, I miss that guy. :mischeif: :lol:

Where dat jawbone at, snipe?

I filled zero buck tags.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Mole Hill said:


> 2 bucks with recurve zone 3.


Dang! One with a recurve is great. But two....tip of the cap to you Sir


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## salinehunter (Nov 20, 2008)

I shot the first 4.5 year old 8 point I could for the freezer and then waited for a wall hanger but never saw one.
Washtenaw County gun.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Waif said:


> Big ones? Or just decent ones?


All the BB's I shoot are BIG ones! :lol:

Kidding, of course. I shot one wall hanger & one big ass doe. 
With that said, I'm a straight meat hunter, I was shooting regardless of what they were. 
I don't pass on any deer I have a tag for.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sniper said:


> I shot 2 bucks last year but the second buck was a broken leg mercy kill. That’s the first time I doubled up in probably 8 years. Like other have said here, if I’m not mounting it I’m not shooting it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Good on you for the cull...

It was amusing hitting the N.W. with friends/ a married couple for an archery hunt.
Old friend from my youth and he was getting itchy. She meanwhile was mega buck or nothing.
Friend said "I might kill a doe".
He caught heck...
"If it isn't goin on the wall , you are not killing it!" 
Now , I figured he could have put a doe on the wall. But that was not up to me.

Then she snuck off on her first solo hunt one morning years later. Made the recovery to home herself too.
I didn't ask , but it's probably on the wall.
Still , in the end ; who decides what's worthy of killing? Let alone what goes on the wall.

I was asked if I wanted any of the antlers Dad collected over the years. I said no. But might revisit the question.
Who's going to want my collection after I'm gone? And why?
The Smithsonian has not inquired. At least not yet.
I live for the hunt. What's left after I'm gone won't hold much value to anyone else.
Vast estates where antlers are not allowed to leave after a kill have neat displays after many generations.
That's not happening with my site though. And it likely won't be cherished for hunting after.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

ART said:


> because he chose to, and didn't expect you to question his motives.


You should read through the thread before jumping in, trying to make an argument out it per usual, lol.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

William H Bonney said:


> All the BB's I shoot are BIG ones! :lol:
> 
> Kidding, of course. I shot one wall hanger & one big ass doe.
> With that said, I'm a straight meat hunter, I was shooting regardless of what they were.
> I don't pass on any deer I have a tag for.


Didn't doubt you were kidding.
Don't get caught using slushies for bait. Even though it works so well for you...
:tsk::cwm27:


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Waif said:


> Good on you for the cull...
> 
> It was amusing hitting the N.W. with friends/ a married couple for an archery hunt.
> Old friend from my youth and he was getting itchy. She meanwhile was mega buck or nothing.
> ...


Check Ebay prices seems like many are buying I'm thinking of selling.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Mole Hill said:


> Check Ebay prices seems like many are buying I'm thinking of selling.


I've a pack of dogs that will eat them too.
They like fresh ones best.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> As to why I don't raise the bar on public land around me is simple. The older bucks don't exist. It would be called nature watching instead of hunting to expect a 4 year old buck to hang out on public land around here.


So, what came first? The chicken or the egg? 



bowhunter426 said:


> Between nature walkers, pot smoking teenagers, other hunters and God only knows who else, there is no sacred public ground that no one steps foot in.


Some of the biggest bucks taken in this country live right outside people's yards in suburbia. Not because they don't fear pot smoking teens, but because they are lightly hunted and don't get shot. Emphasis on the don't get shot. 

Anyway, good conversation but I think I'm about out of gas on this one, lol.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

2 bucks here. Bay county. And you will find more shoot two than the dnr thinks


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> So, what came first? The chicken or the egg?


Clearly the egg, but once it hatched and came to its senses it got the hell out of dodge and fled to quieter pastures


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Zone 2


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

Waif said:


> I was asked if I wanted any of the antlers Dad collected over the years. I said no. But might revisit the question.
> Who's going to want my collection after I'm gone? And why?
> The Smithsonian has not inquired. At least not yet.
> I live for the hunt. What's left after I'm gone won't hold much value to anyone else.
> ...


Waif, I've been thinking about the exact same thing recently. What is going to happen to my mounts and antlers when I'm gone. Nobody will really care and my collection won't have any value to anybody else. Makes me wonder why I'm spending money on shoulder mounts, really. Living for the hunt itself is what really matters.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

I tag out with two bucks less and less as I continue to try to raise my standards. This year was no different. Shot an 11-pt on November the 3rd. He was the buck I was really after at the farm. Was fortunate enough to be on stand behind my house with my son three days later when he put his tag on a great 10-pt. I would have tagged out on that buck if he had not been with me. The things parents do for their kids. Lol.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Zero. And it wasn’t for lack of passing or effort.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

sniper said:


> It’ll always come back to why people don’t want better hunting. It’s because they haven’t experienced it yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


You have to remember sniper we all don't hunt calhoun or Jackson county with "most" neighbors on the same page  I agree with most everyone on here and don't like to bitch-argue with any of ya's.
That ****s for "spacebook" which I don't have! 

I do agree though. We all have to start somewhere. I started a couple years ago passing on smaller bucks. Did shoot a 1 1/2 old last year on a special handicap hunt where they'll get mad at us literally if we wouldn't kill a "nice" buck for them.. They get $ from sponsors and more dead deer in picture the better  



sniper said:


> My sons are gonna take my mounts when I die and their gonna like it!!. Lol
> 
> View attachment 633007
> 
> ...


You still haven't hung those things ?! .... :lol:


Think I answered original post, no I didn't kill 2 bucks..


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

sniper said:


> View attachment 633029
> 
> I give up. English is your first language correct?? We’re (your) not even on the same page here.
> Good luck with whatever deer your hunting.
> ...


We clearly aren't on the same page. I explained why I do what I do. 

I wasn't the one questioning another hunters mindset and trying to change said mind set by suggesting that because a deer is in your back yard all deer suddenly buck the convenientional wisdom that deer don't respond negatively to human presence. 




sniper said:


> Your mindset along with others obviously, is exactly why there are only 2 yr olds on public land. Doesn’t change have to start somewhere???
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I shot 2 9 points this year on private land in zone 2. I would support trying the one buck rule in Michigan for a 3 year trial period.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

plugger said:


> I took two bucks in the NWL. I usually always do. I took both bucks in the first archery season. Both bucks came off private agricultural. I also shot two does. I think you should kill at least as many bucks as does.


I agree, 1 buck tag & 1 doe tag per hunter. No extra doe tags


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Slimits said:


> Jeez if the dnr listened to this theyd be giving us unlimited buck tags.


 I hope there is a multi tag discount, just for keeping the herd balanced.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> I agree, 1 buck tag & 1 doe tag per hunter. No extra doe tags


 Per day?


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Give my 2 yr olds a pass. I have enough 3 yr olds on the wall, took does.


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

2 on out of state hunts, Kansas and Wyoming. Zip here in Michigan passed and 4 young bucks.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

bowhunter426 said:


> We clearly aren't on the same page. I explained why I do what I do.
> 
> I wasn't the one questioning another hunters mindset and trying to change said mind set by suggesting that because a deer is in your back yard all deer suddenly buck the convenientional wisdom that deer don't respond negatively to human presence.


Not one post of mine here was questioning your mindset. The question was (and still is because you ramble off in different directions) why don’t you target 4 yr olds on public land? Is it because you think they don’t exist? If so, what would change that.? I know, but obviously you don’t. My backyard buck was a simple comparison to a public land buck. That buck has lived longer on a landscape that’s just as dangerous or worse as an public land buck anywhere. Yet you think this type of buck doesn’t exist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

snortwheeze said:


> You have to remember sniper we all don't hunt calhoun or Jackson county with "most" neighbors on the same page  I agree with most everyone on here and don't like to bitch-argue with any of ya's.
> That ****s for "spacebook" which I don't have!
> 
> I do agree though. We all have to start somewhere. I started a couple years ago passing on smaller bucks. Did shoot a 1 1/2 old last year on a special handicap hunt where they'll get mad at us literally if we wouldn't kill a "nice" buck for them.. They get $ from sponsors and more dead deer in picture the better
> ...


Snort my point is if guys aren’t seeing the results in their hunting experiences their looking for then (they) must change it. If your not willing to change it than you shouldn’t complain about it. You gotta ask yourself how important is it to you??. I could’ve set my roots anywhere in MI to hunt deer. I researched it and laid down my hunting roots in the slp where there is more than enough deer to hunt. I love the sport that much and sacrificed a lot to make that happen. 

Few months ago we moved into a new house. Im having a deer cave built in my basement in March. Those bucks will be hung soon! 
Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Slimits said:


> Thread is still young but far cry from the 5 percent or whatever the dnr claims shoots 2 bucks


This forum is also full of die hard deer hunters. 90% of MI hunters don't know MS even exists. Any subject in these threads will often be a bit skewed IMO.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

sniper said:


> If your not willing to change it than you shouldn’t complain about it.


Only person complaining about the age of bucks being harvested and wanting change is you. I explained my mindset. If you can't understand it move on, don't try to change it or rationalize it as complaining.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Slimits said:


> Thread is still young but far cry from the 5 percent or whatever the dnr claims shoots 2 bucks


Because I'm sure a thread specifically asking about shooting 2 bucks, on a forum skewed to diehard hunters, is representative lol

Regardless of what you think of the one buck limit, if you look at the poll in this forum that has hundreds of responses, it's basically split 50-50 about a OBL

That tells you all you need to know - even among a biased diehard hunter forum there's not majority support for it. No way DNR is doing something that's so controversial


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

sniper said:


> Not one post of mine here was questioning your mindset. The question was (and still is because you ramble off in different directions) why don’t you target 4 yr olds on public land? Is it because you think they don’t exist?


You do realize that I have answered this question correct? 



bowhunter426 said:


> As to why I don't raise the bar on public land around me is simple. The older bucks don't exist. It would be called nature watching instead of hunting to expect a 4 year old buck to hang out on public land around here.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sniper said:


> Not one post of mine here was questioning your mindset. The question was (and still is because you ramble off in different directions) why don’t you target 4 yr olds on public land? Is it because you think they don’t exist? If so, what would change that.? I know, but obviously you don’t. My backyard buck was a simple comparison to a public land buck. That buck has lived longer on a landscape that’s just as dangerous or worse as an public land buck anywhere. Yet you think this type of buck doesn’t exist.


You claim to not question his mindset and then proceed to do just that.
"Your" priceless "their" Sniper. :lol::lol:


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> I agree, 1 buck tag & 1 doe tag per hunter. No extra doe tags


Good idea. Back to 1956 regulations, lol. :lol:


----------



## Decker (Jul 10, 2019)

I shot 2 bucks this year during bow season but I be curious to see how many support combo 1 buck 1 doe but once you shoot your doe and verify it at check station you would be able to purchase a second buck tag.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

I killed two bucks this year off of private land in Kent County. It was the first time I had ever shot two in one season. One buck met my personal goal and the other buck did not. I rushed a shot on the 2nd one during gun thinking he may have been a bit bigger than he was.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Oh and as far as the question... I did not shoot 2 bucks this year. I shot a decent 8 during bow season, along with a doe. And a late antlerless doe

But, if another decent bodied buck had walked in front of me during bow season or reg firearm, I would have shot it. Just happened to have does in range first. 

I'm not picky, if it is an adult deer and offers a good shot, I'm pulling the trigger. Main goal is meat in the freezer. 

Hopefully one day I'll have the luxury of passing lots of deer and hunting more, but right now between work and family that's not a reality


----------



## bearnugent (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes, tagged two bucks. 
Van Buren County - Zone 3 on Private land.
Bow - Oct 31st - Matthews VXR 31.5 
Gun - Nov 15th - Savage 220


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Anyone remember when we could shoot 4 bucks in a season? I wonder what percentage of hunters did that. That was back in our wild west days.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

I did, for the first time in my life.
The last few years ive been very picky on what bucks I shoot, targeting 3.5 and older deer weather im on public or private, my goals don't change. Im happy to get a shot at one buck that tickles my fancy, but buy a combo every year so I don't have to be done hunting bucks on the off chance I get a shot at another good one.
 I passed on 19 buck opportunities (7, 2.5 year olds, the rest sparkys) before I got a shot at the 3.5 year old 9 point I took on 11/8 with my bow.

After i shot the 9, I passed on 5 more 1.5s and had a very close encounter with a 4.5 year old 8 with my bow at 35 yards with no shot opportunity, and passed 2 2.5year olds.
11/21 I shot a 5.5 year old 7 point with my 450.
Both bucks were Ottawa county, 3.5 9 point was public land, and 5.5 7 point was on my lease.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Anyone remember when we could shoot 4 bucks in a season? I wonder what percentage of hunters did that. That was back in our wild west days.


Oldman Abbas did, no disrespect I just cannot remember his name since "OLDMAN" describes me as well.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

old graybeard said:


> Anyone remember when we could shoot 4 bucks in a season? I wonder what percentage of hunters did that. That was back in our wild west days.


Not sure many even knew about it unless you bow hunted. Back then a lot of tag filling went on and shining and poaching was huge. Unlike today everyone knew by the shooting when gun season opened.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Article a Michigan hunter wrote. We might never be an Ohio or Iowa, but the last section 'The Season Advantage' is telling imo.


https://www.outdoorlife.com/story/hunting/the-new-best-whitetail-hunting-state/


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Illinois is similar and Iowa gun doesn't start until December. Just like the Fords and the Lions, looking in all the WRONG places for a winning solution.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Dish7 said:


> Good idea. Back to 1956 regulations, lol. :lol:


Did u have success back in '56'???


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

sniper said:


> My sons are gonna take my mounts when I die and their gonna like it!!. Lol
> 
> View attachment 633007
> 
> ...


Their wives aren't!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

bowhunter426 said:


> Only person complaining about the age of bucks being harvested and wanting change is you. I explained my mindset. If you can't understand it move on, don't try to change it or rationalize it as complaining.


Complaining! Lol I have zero to complain about. Well maybe windmills. Thanks for the answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> You claim to not question his mindset and then proceed to do just that.
> "Your" priceless "their" Sniper. :lol::lol:


I asked him to answer the question as to why he doesn’t think there are 4 yr old bucks on public land. We still haven’t heard yet. Get back in your hole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Decker said:


> I shot 2 bucks this year during bow season but I be curious to see how many support combo 1 buck 1 doe but once you shoot your doe and verify it at check station you would be able to purchase a second buck tag.


I could grasp this idea. 
A 6 pt apr on the second buck?

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes ,I tagged 2 bucks this year
Both on public land Dickinson County
both with the rifle. 
1st Nov 17th
2nd Nov 22nd
This is the 1st year I've doubled up in 20 years. It was 2015 the last time I pulled the trigger on a buck . I've passed on a lot of 6's and 8's This year I took the best that was available to me. With the wife and daughter buying me a new bow for Christmas this year and becoming a 2 season hunter again, I have to rethink my stance on the OBR. Just got them back last week have to mount them on plaques yet.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

454casull said:


> Oldman Abbas did, no disrespect I just cannot remember his name since "OLDMAN" describes me as well.


His name was Fred Abbas. He and his son Greg used to have Michigan based tv show back in the day I enjoyed. They also owned the rights to a deer call called the Buck Grunter I believe. It was a fantastic call and one of the best I’ve ever used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

pgpn123 said:


> Article a Michigan hunter wrote. We might never be an Ohio or Iowa, but the last section 'The Season Advantage' is telling imo.
> 
> 
> https://www.outdoorlife.com/story/hunting/the-new-best-whitetail-hunting-state/


I thought it was an interesting article. I found it kinda weird that his argument was "I've never had difficulty killing huge bucks in Iowa or Kansas, but it's really hard to do that in Ohio which is why it's the new best deer hunting state". Wasn't very convincing to me... if anything it sold me that Iowa and Kansas would be way better lol.


Season advantage is definitely a real thing though. I think given the hunter density and habitat in Michigan, it won't be possible to ever approach Iowa or Ohio or Kansas.... but you could get at least halfway toward them, especially in Zone 3, if there was a OBL and/or APRs and firearm didn't start until after the rut. 

https://www.deerassociation.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/Whitetail_Report_2018.pdf

According to that report, Michigan's bucks shot per square mile is 3.5 (highest in the nation). Iowa clocks in at 0.8, and Kansas at 0.5. Illinois is 1.2 and Indiana 1.4. Ohio is 1.9

Even a OBL wouldn't knock Michigan down to near those levels. We just have too high a hunter density. 

I firmly believe one of the biggest factors in having lots of big bucks is the fact that people can SEE lots of big bucks. Low harvest rate leads to older age structure, which people see, and then they don't shoot a yearling 6 point because they know there are a bunch of bigger and older bucks running around. So the cycle perpetuates. 

I just don't know how you get to that point of a positive feedback cycle in Michigan given the huge harvest, high hunter density, and ingrained culture. 

It'd sort of be like going from not having a bag limit on bluegills down to a 5 fish bag limit. People would freak out


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

Ohio guy here. We can only kill one buck, and if you kill him the first week of the season....well, it makes for a long season! For that reason alone, I pass on a lot of smaller, younger bucks waiting on something with some age and antler size. According to the ODNR most successful hunters in Ohio only kill one deer, so I don't know how the two buck rule would work here. Two things if we were allowed two bucks. One, I would probably lay off the doe heard and primarily hunt mature bucks. And two I would still be hunting!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> Yes ,I tagged 2 bucks this year
> Both on public land Dickinson County
> both with the rifle.
> 1st Nov 17th
> ...


Congrats!! Very cool Euros 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

sniper said:


> His name was Fred Abbas. He and his son Greg used to have Michigan based tv show back in the day I enjoyed. They also owned the rights to a deer call called the Buck Grunter I believe. It was a fantastic call and one of the best I’ve ever used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yep, met him multiple times at outdoor shows, good man. Both of this years bucks and a few others met their demise in part to the bow grunter, softer, less aggressive call works period and all season long! They sold the rights to Bossman Outdoors a few years ago.


----------



## docbas (Dec 27, 2013)

I didn't even see 2 bucks this year. Shot none.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

jrose said:


> Ohio guy here. We can only kill one buck, and if you kill him the first week of the season....well, it makes for a long season! For that reason alone, I pass on a lot of smaller, younger bucks waiting on something with some age and antler size. According to the ODNR most successful hunters in Ohio only kill one deer, so I don't know how the two buck rule would work here. Two things if we were allowed two bucks. One, I would probably lay off the doe heard and primarily hunt mature bucks. And two I would still be hunting!


Most places, people only shoot one deer. At least the overwhelming majority of hunters. In Michigan, you can generalize and say that 50% of hunters shoot a deer, and 35% shoot a buck. And 5% shoot 2 bucks. Those percentages bounce around some but it's a good approximation. That's why OBL doesn't do a huge amount... it would make a HUGE difference if it was 30% of hunters shooting 2 bucks, but since 5% or so do, you don't reduce buck harvest by a ton

From Michigan's 2017 deer report:
Statewide, nearly 50% of hunters harvested a deer in 2017. About 22% of hunters took an antlerless deer and 36% took an antlered buck in 2017. Approximately 15% of deer hunters harvested two or more deer of any type. About 6% of hunters statewide harvested two antlered bucks. 



To halve Michigan's buck harvest from about 200K to 100K you would need to go to a OBL, and reduce hunter success on harvested bucks to 20% or less. That's a tough row to hoe


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> They both look like they could be 2.5 yr olds IMO . Just curious as to what you saw in the gun buck to think 3.5 ?


This guy is 3.5 and a very similar rack....quite a few 3 year olds in my area have racks like that, and I'd call it SLP being in Eaton Co. I know you hunt the same area so I'm sure you see some of the same?











The buck I shot this year I had on trail cam as a 2.5 year old 6 and a 3.5 year old 8. This is him as a 3.5 8 pt....










As a 4 year old 10 pt he only grossed 125. I'd say its certainly possible his gun buck was a 3 year old. It's becoming increasingly evident to me that most of the bucks that make it past 2 years old aren't sporting the best rack genetics.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

I saw one deer for 0.5 seconds in 40 hours of hunting in 2020; no horns. I would add that I was out for 16 of those hours in some of the worst weather imaginable, and I was often focused on staying dry more than what was going on in the howling woods. 

That just proves I need to work harder to get out of my non-productive habits.


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

Two 8-points, both with crossbow. One on public one on private. Last year got 8 point on private and 4 point on public, both with crossbow.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> This guy is 3.5 and a very similar rack....quite a few 3 year olds in my area have racks like that, and I'd call it SLP being in Eaton Co. I know you hunt the same area so I'm sure you see some of the same?
> 
> View attachment 634397
> 
> ...


there’s always the chance that he was a 1.5 6 point. I tend to think that a 125 inch deer is doubtfully a 4.5


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

TrailMarker said:


> there’s always the chance that he was a 1.5 6 point. I tend to think that a 125 inch deer is doubtfully a 4.5


You really should quit aging deer by the rack on their head. Especially past 2.5 years old. JMO.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

TrailMarker said:


> there’s always the chance that he was a 1.5 6 point. I tend to think that a 125 inch deer is doubtfully a 4.5


I'll see if I can find the pictures on my old phone of him as a 2.5 year old 6 pt. I'd bet any amount of money in the world he wasn't 1.5.

I shot a 116" 6 point that was 5.5+ years old off the same property. That is with 3 years of cam pics from the neighbor as evidence of his age. I posted pics of that buck enough times on here people are probably sick of seeing it. I watched Stan Potts shoot a 'management buck' as he called it down in Illinois this week on TV. He said it was 4 or 5 years old and I bet it was lucky to go 110". Not every deer gets to be 150"+. Just look at the real deal on age thread by calhoun if you want more evidence...

Edit: Bahhh I changed my mind. Here you go...this buck is only 116". Want to tell me he is a young one?

View media item 123777


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

2020








2019









He put on what, maybe 10" from 2019 to 2020? Its not too hard to believe he just didn't have a ton of top end potential.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Ieatshrooms said:


> 2020
> ......
> He put on what, maybe 10" from 2019 to 2020? Its not too hard to believe he just didn't have a ton of top end potential.


Is there a marking on his body that lets you think with some confidence that this is the same buck ?

L & O


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Liver and Onions said:


> Is there a marking on his body that lets you think with some confidence that this is the same buck ?
> 
> L & O


Its a combination of things that makes me believe it with near certainty. First are his brow tines that are nearly unchanged year to year. Second is the fact you can see the start of his G4s in 2019, and a low percentage of bucks are main frame 10 pts. And third and most distinctive for me are his eye patches. I saw him on the hoof 3 times in 2019 and twice within bow range and he had huge white circles around his eyes. Much more than most any bucks I see. It was the first thing I noticed after his rack in 2020. He was using the same little area in October of each year.... With those factors I'm quite certain its the same buck.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> They both look like they could be 2.5 yr olds IMO . Just curious as to what you saw in the gun buck to think 3.5 ?


His body size and when I was able to glass him I recognize which buck it was from a trail cam picture. At first I was wondering and almost passed on him cause he was thinner than before probably cause he was run down from the rut. But after my buddy and I tried to drag him a little he was still pretty heavy, or we're just getting old. Maybe he is 2 1/2 but he was big enough for me. Here's a pic when I walked up to him.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Chromelander said:


> His body size and when I was able to glass him I recognize which buck it was from a trail cam picture. At first I was wondering and almost passed on him cause he was thinner than before probably cause he was run down from the rut. But after my buddy and I tried to drag him a little he was still pretty heavy, or we're just getting old. Maybe he is 2 1/2 but he was big enough for me. Here's a pic when I walked up to him.
> View attachment 634523


VERY good chance he was 3.5 , that's why I was asking what you saw in him. Thanks for answering. From just the one front on pic of you holding him he looked similar to some bucks I see in southern MI that I guesstimate to fit the 2.5 yr old class. Wasn't trying to 100 % put an age on him. Would never try to say that he was X yrs old of off 1 pic laying on the ground. That's why I said could be.
Distinguishing between 2.5 & 3 yr olds is tough, especially in southern MI where those 2 age classes make up the majority of the "bigger buck" crowd. I shot some bucks in the past, while trying to hold out for 3.5s , that make you wonder if it was an upper end 2 or smaller 3.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> This guy is 3.5 and a very similar rack....quite a few 3 year olds in my area have racks like that, and I'd call it SLP being in Eaton Co. I know you hunt the same area so I'm sure you see some of the same?
> 
> View attachment 634397
> 
> ...


Yes , I've seen bucks that would go 200 # on the hoof with 100" to 115" racks . Doubt they're under 3 yrs old...


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Big buck ingredients: age, food, minerals, genetics 

if you dont have all 4 your not growing bucks like iowa. Most of michigan doesnt even have 1 of the 4. Can have the beat food and genetics but with no age they dont get big. Some areas im convinced bucks wont reach 120 no matter what age


----------



## salinehunter (Nov 20, 2008)

A few years back I shot one in that category. I believed him to be an antler deficient 3 year old. All broke up as well, shot on the move during a small two man push with my dad. The body and frame said older deer but when he hit the ground, those antlers shrunk right up! I suppose he could have been a 2 year old as well but even then he was on the smaller side of most of those the farm as well. I made sure of it but I don’t think this deer ever sees 130 anyway.


----------



## salinehunter (Nov 20, 2008)

Slimits said:


> Big buck ingredients: age, food, minerals, genetics
> 
> if you dont have all 4 your not growing bucks like iowa. Most of michigan doesnt even have 1 of the 4. Can have the beat food and genetics but with no age they dont get big. Some areas im convinced bucks wont reach 120 no matter what age


Name an area where they won’t grow 120” no matter what age.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

salinehunter said:


> Name an area where they won’t grow 120” no matter what age.


Gladwin.


----------



## KL747 (Apr 30, 2020)

I only shot one buck for 2020. Wouldn’t have shot him on any other year but... I was so busy during bow season I only made it out twice. During firearm season I had the damn Corona and was pretty sick... only deer I saw and need the meat. This was the first time in my life that I was able to provide food for the table during an incredibly tough time. Best damn deer I’ve ever shot.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Slimits said:


> Gladwin.


Check Mi Buck Pole for Gladwin, some real nice bucks pg 2.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Ieatshrooms said:


> 2020
> View attachment 634479
> 
> 2019
> ...


I'd say that's him, even the slight curvature of his left G-2 is obvious.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

pgpn123 said:


> Check Mi Buck Pole for Gladwin, some real nice bucks pg 2.


Maybe in some areas, but non farm country gladwin


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Slimits said:


> Maybe in some areas, but non farm country gladwin


Is that where you hunt, non farm country Gladwin?  You might not want to go further north, it's gets tougher to grow em big. Personally, I take into account where a buck is from. I'm way more impressed with the same size NLP buck than SLP.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes I shot 2 bucks this year on my own property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

salinehunter said:


> Name an area where they won’t grow 120” no matter what age.


greater Michigan


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

pgpn123 said:


> Is that where you hunt, non farm country Gladwin?  You might not want to go further north, it's gets tougher to grow em big. Personally, I take into account where a buck is from. I'm way more impressed with the same size NLP buck than SLP.


Its an option.


----------



## salinehunter (Nov 20, 2008)

Slimits said:


> Maybe in some areas, but non farm country gladwin


Why do you think that is?


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

salinehunter said:


> Why do you think that is?


Lack of good food.


----------



## salinehunter (Nov 20, 2008)

Slimits said:


> Lack of good food.


There are lots of really nice looking 1 and 2 year olds on mibuckpole for gladwin co. public. I would think one of those perfect young 8 points could break that 120 ceiling you speak of if given the chance.


----------



## Drake22.250 (Apr 12, 2012)

Have both tags, waiting for the over 170 buck. Saw one but 60 yards out making me consider the crossbow thing for rut. I did finish a nine point, 140 inch and gave back to the neighbor who drew first blood. My own theory is I only shooting bucks I will mount and shoot doe for meat(taste better). my wife can't wait for another mount in the house.


----------



## Old Shortstop (Jun 6, 2006)

I used to own a nice piece of property right in the corner of Gladwin, Clare & Roscommon counties. I loved the property for the big woods feel, the fact I had bears cruise through regularly, great turkey hunting and quite a few grouse. I put a ton of time into that place with food plots and TSI. Rarely would I get a buck over 110 inches on camera.

I think there were a couple issues was that the deer never got any age. Most of my neighbors shot the first buck they saw and were hell on the does even though the area wouldn't support it. Second, quality of food. My food plots could not make up for the fact there was no ag for miles. I guess there may also be a difference in minerals in the soil. That is an overlooked factor in my opinion. I finally sold the place,

Now I am in Calhoun county and am seeing the type of deer I like to hunt. This year however I was very picky because of what I was seeing and never ended up letting an arrow go. There are a few big does that better keep their heads down early next year. I am after them before they know they are being hunted.


----------



## ShakingArrow (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes I took 2 bucks, a 9pt with bow in archery season and a 12pt opening day firearms, best year for me couldn't be happier!!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Old Shortstop said:


> I used to own a nice piece of property right in the corner of Gladwin, Clare & Roscommon counties. I loved the property for the big woods feel, the fact I had bears cruise through regularly, great turkey hunting and quite a few grouse. I put a ton of time into that place with food plots and TSI. Rarely would I get a buck over 110 inches on camera.
> 
> I think there were a couple issues was that the deer never got any age. Most of my neighbors shot the first buck they saw and were hell on the does even though the area wouldn't support it. Second, quality of food. My food plots could not make up for the fact there was no ag for miles. I guess there may also be a difference in minerals in the soil. That is an overlooked factor in my opinion. I finally sold the place,
> 
> Now I am in Calhoun county and am seeing the type of deer I like to hunt. This year however I was very picky because of what I was seeing and never ended up letting an arrow go. There are a few big does that better keep their heads down early next year. I am after them before they know they are being hunted.


Good post old shortstop. And quite the concept to pick up everything and move your hunting location to a place where you could actually enjoy and hunt deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sniper said:


> Good post old shortstop. And quite the concept to pick up everything and move your hunting location to a place where you could actually enjoy and hunt deer.


Enjoyment starts at 120"?

I am thankful that mine doesn't require a tape measure


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I’ve shot 2 bucks each of the last 2 seasons. 3 of the 4 were on public land and all 3 of those were well after November 15th. 1 buck tag would surely reduce the amount of time I spend in the woods during the late season.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

FREEPOP said:


> I am thankful that mine doesn't require a tape measure


Thats what I say about my wife all the time.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> Enjoyment starts at 120"?
> 
> I am thankful that mine doesn't require a tape measure


Dude you have a really bad habit of jumping the gun. Can you please point out to me where I mentioned 120”?? I’ll be waiting. I mentioned I liked Old Shortstop decision to hunt deer where’s there’s actual deer. That was it, no more. Is everything a conflict with you?? It’s Friday, deep breaths, relax. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Rasputin said:


> Yes I shot 2 bucks this year on my own property.
> 
> I was purposely vague, as I don't think I need to justify myself, but I will anyway. We eat 1.5 deer per year on the average, and I am trying to build up the herd in my neighborhood, so I prefer to leave the does alone. So I shoot bucks, one one year, two the next.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

FREEPOP said:


> Enjoyment starts at 120"?
> 
> I am thankful that mine doesn't require a tape measure


do you get an “enjoyment” out of planting a basket rack six that is actually smaller than the basket rack five planted last season? I don’t, I would rather see a kid or neighbor plant those deer, I have had enough! Not really a trophy hunter, but I see no point in killing small bucks that make the mistakes that makes them easy to kill. 

what if it was fishing...if there was a pond full of 12” bass but there were a few 20” bass in there too...the 12” bite all the time, the 20” seldom bite, are you going to sleigh the 12” bass everyday and brag about the experience? Eat a snickers bar and tell us how great it was. Then eat another one and another one, back to back to back. It’s called the law of diminishing experience.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Thats what I say about my wife all the time.


or a scale


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Slimits said:


> Gladwin.


I disagree. I have personally seen a couple that would. Had one killed two years ago down the road that went 140" ten point. Have trail cam pics of a couple also that are over. But this is in a heavy ag small part of the county, have no idea what the rest of the county is capable of.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Went buckless this year. Didn't see anything big. Passed a couple nice bucks with potential. For me enjoyment does begin at 120" but I will not tell anyone else what to shoot because I used to be the biggest spike and forkhorn killer you ever saw when I was younger. I have only taken three bucks over the past eight years but they were all big ones, cause that's what makes me tick.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> That sounds very much like a personal attack.


I thought it was spell check...
You guys rock


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

triplelunger said:


> I thought it was spell check...
> You guys rock


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

This is what I needed... some back and forth banter. Been so disappointed since deer season is over, come on here and all that is posted is a weather update. Thanks everyone for playing, now carry on.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Bowhunt said:


> This is what I needed... some back and forth banter. Been so disappointed since deer season is over, come on here and all that is posted is a weather update. Thanks everyone for playing, now carry on.


And fishing.


----------



## jstec (Apr 3, 2012)

We as hunters need to ban together as one and not let the anti- hunting win at their agenda. I did harvest two good bucks the past 2 years.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

bmoffit said:


> You guys suck


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Man...I almost forgot what the hell this post was about and im the one that started it. LMAO! 
So who else killed two bucks last year, regardless of their age or size?


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Man...I almost forgot what the hell this post was about and im the one that started it. LMAO!
> So who else killed two bucks last year, regardless of their age or size?


what if the buck was killed Jan 1, 2021


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Old Shortstop said:


> I used to own a nice piece of property right in the corner of Gladwin, Clare & Roscommon counties. I loved the property for the big woods feel, the fact I had bears cruise through regularly, great turkey hunting and quite a few grouse. I put a ton of time into that place with food plots and TSI. Rarely would I get a buck over 110 inches on camera.
> 
> I think there were a couple issues was that the deer never got any age. Most of my neighbors shot the first buck they saw and were hell on the does even though the area wouldn't support it. Second, quality of food. My food plots could not make up for the fact there was no ag for miles. I guess there may also be a difference in minerals in the soil. That is an overlooked factor in my opinion. I finally sold the place,
> 
> Now I am in Calhoun county and am seeing the type of deer I like to hunt. This year however I was very picky because of what I was seeing and never ended up letting an arrow go. There are a few big does that better keep their heads down early next year. I am after them before they know they are being hunted.


Agree with sniper, very nice and well thought out post. I actually can relate. I've spent a lot of time hunting my family's property over the years in Harrison and have run into the same issues, so I can relate. 

Good on you for knowing your own personal goals and aspirations and changing your situation to make them a reality. Michigan is an odd state, where traveling just an hour or 2 can completely change your hunting experience. Never apologize for what dictates an enjoyable hunting experience for yourself personally, and that goes for every one on here. 

I still hunt in Harrison a handful of times a year, more or less for the novelty of it and the nice country. But most of my time afield is spent further south, where the big racked bucks that frequent my dreams are more of a reality. I'm obsessed with mature, large racked bucks so I try to hunt where they are. And I'm not apologizing to anyone for it. Just like the folks who don't share that obsession don't need to apologize for what they legally harvest, and their own personal reasons for hitting the woods each fall.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh, and just 1 buck for me this past year. 8 point on December 8th.


----------



## salinehunter (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> Enjoyment starts at 120"?
> 
> I am thankful that mine doesn't require a tape measure


Zero mention of 120” on the quoted message or the reply but you sure came in hot anyway. I’ve said it before but I see a lot more shaming of the people with the higher buck standards than the other way around.


----------



## 03a3 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nop could have but did not left some for next year seed it is called. Only shot one buck and one doe. Took cams down last week and their is 6 bucks left and 12 does looks good for next year.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I buy two buck licenses so I can hunt longer at camp if I shoot a buck opening day. I want to hunt and enjoy camp but not be locked into letting a smaller questionable buck go. I may only harvest two bucks every 10 years or so. As I get older I don't eat as much venison so I let alot of deer go. I hunt the upper peninsula so my main goal is seeing deer. I enjoy just watching does. I use to hunt by Lake Superior and not see a whole lot.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

tdejong302 said:


> . . . my main goal is seeing deer. I enjoy just watching does.


The great thing is that one doesn't need any sort of license to do that.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Tilden Hunter said:


> The great thing is that one doesn't need any sort of license to do that.


If you want to sit with a gun on your lap you do. Not everybody is just snapping shots with a 5G camera phone like you.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> I know that some have taken 2 or more legal, fair chase, Michigan bucks for 40 straight years or more.
> 
> L & O


I remember in the late 80’s we could get 2 archery buck tags and 2 firearm buck tags. It seems that was pretty short lived. Is that what you refer to in terms of more than 2 legally?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

7mmsendero said:


> I remember in the late 80’s we could get 2 archery buck tags and 2 firearm buck tags. It seems that was pretty short lived. Is that what you refer to in terms of more than 2 legally?


Mostly, yes. The 2 buck archery and 2 buck gun lasted 5 years. However, there were years in there where we could still take a camp buck and then there were the island buck seasons also. Those were a separate license.
I haven't tried to look at the history of DNR licenses, but a few hunters in those 5 years could have taken 5+ legal bucks. 
If you are old enough and hunt the right area you will know hunters that have taken at least 2 legal bucks every year since the Jimmy Carter adminintration took office. 44 years I believe.

EDIT: The reason that many will remember the 4 buck era lasting much longer than 5 years is that the DNR continued to sell 4 buck licenses 7 more years, however they did add the line to the Hunting Guide that only 2 bucks were legal. 

L & O


----------



## 3X8 (Oct 4, 2019)

I'll stick this in here so @bucknasty11208 sees it. It's not mine but saw it online and thought of you


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

3X8 said:


> I'll stick this in here so @bucknasty11208 sees it. It's not mine but saw it online and thought of you


Thats pretty sweet. Looks old. Where'd you find that? And where would that have been? On 65 a long time ago?


----------



## 3X8 (Oct 4, 2019)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Thats pretty sweet. Looks old. Where'd you find that? And where would that have been? On 65 a long time ago?


It was on a FB page for Alcona County ( https://www.facebook.com/groups/427998860553125 )

Not sure where it would have been but it's about 17 miles from Mikado to Glennie. They are still guessing where it would have been on there.  Bamfield is now Alcona dam, I'm sure your Dad will remember it being called that.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

3X8 said:


> It was on a FB page for Alcona County ( https://www.facebook.com/groups/427998860553125 )
> 
> Not sure where it would have been but it's about 17 miles from Mikado to Glennie. They are still guessing where it would have been on there.  Bamfield is now Alcona dam, I'm sure your Dad will remember it being called that.


My dad is not the most aware individual. Case in point, a few years back by brother was hunting (brother was just sitting in a tree trying to spot deer for my dad) with my dad. They were about 40 yards apart within plain sight of each other. My brother said a nice doe came out between them in the wide open which was pretty much in front of my dad. He never saw the deer. LMAO!:lol::lol::lol:
Im guessing if Bamfield is Alcona dam, that sign had to have been on 65 just north of Hale close to the Bear store. Its about 20 miles from Hale to Glennie and the dam is about 4 miles west of town. 
We were talking to the waitress in the Chat-N-Chew this past season and she gave us quite the history lesson on Glennie. Used to be a railroad that came through town. The Chat-N-Chew used to be the post office, tax collectors office, and a couple other things which I cant remember what she said. Pretty interesting little history of that place.


----------



## 3X8 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

old graybeard said:


> Anyone remember when we could shoot 4 bucks in a season? I wonder what percentage of hunters did that. That was back in our wild west days.


Yes I remember that ogb that was crazy ! to answer the original question I have never shot 2 Michigan bucks in a season , but that was me being picky I will only shoot a second buck if it’s bigger than my first one of the year . I let several bucks walk because of my rule , but that’s just me I don’t put my goals to others to follow


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Mostly, yes. The 2 buck archery and 2 buck gun lasted 5 years. However, there were years in there where we could still take a camp buck and then there were the island buck seasons also. Those were a separate license.
> I haven't tried to look at the history of DNR licenses, but a few hunters in those 5 years could have taken 5+ legal bucks.
> If you are old enough and hunt the right area you will know hunters that have taken at least 2 legal bucks every year since the Jimmy Carter adminintration took office. 44 years I believe.
> 
> ...


I knew one guy around 1987 that filled all four licenses. He kind of regretted it afterwards, 3 of the 4 were yearling bucks and he has two kids that hunt.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Yea, i also remember those days well. Back than i use to follow fred abbas stories and read about his techiniques for hunting mature big michigan bucks. (He took 4 book bucks the last year that you could legally take four bucks). However it never worked for me-lol. Two bucks for me in a season is rare. And im not fussy.......maybe that's my downfall


----------

